# Myxedema



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I just came back from a confusing visit with my doctor.

As you know from my other posts I have Hasimoto's/Hypothyroid. Right now I'm only taking 90 mg. of NP Thyroid. It's helping somewhat but I believe I'm not getting enough.

Anyways, I was telling her about all the swelling of my joints and face and all the other problems. She thinks I have Myxedema. Please set me straight on this but I thought Myxedema leads to a coma. Is there any testing for this? She also said she would raise the medication after the blood work comes back but she won't see me anymore except for every six months. I'm just starting out on this medicine. Isn't this a long time to be on one dose until my levels have stabilized? What in the world am I supposed to do now, start self medicating? Holy cow, I'm worried now.

Comments welcome!
Sharon


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I don't know about the myxedema, but yes 6 months to check your levels is way too long, you should have the levels checked about every 8 weeks, I think some even check every 6 weeks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just came back from a confusing visit with my doctor.
> 
> As you know from my other posts I have Hasimoto's/Hypothyroid. Right now I'm only taking 90 mg. of NP Thyroid. It's helping somewhat but I believe I'm not getting enough.
> ...


If you are on the proper amount of thyroxine replacement, myxedema should abate.

Can you post your most recent lab results and ranges? Myxedema can lead to a coma, heart damage and a whole bunch of stuff.

I see my doc every 8 to 12 weeks and have for years and years.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> If you are on the proper amount of thyroxine replacement, myxedema should abate.
> 
> Can you post your most recent lab results and ranges? Myxedema can lead to a coma, heart damage and a whole bunch of stuff.
> 
> I see my doc every 8 to 12 weeks and have for years and years.


Andros,
I don't have the lab reports yet. I don't think I'm on the right amount of hormone replacement yet. I still have far too many symptoms yet.
Sharon


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

BuffyFan said:


> I don't know about the myxedema, but yes 6 months to check your levels is way too long, you should have the levels checked about every 8 weeks, I think some even check every 6 weeks.


I agree with you, 6 months is too long of a time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Andros,
> I don't have the lab reports yet. I don't think I'm on the right amount of hormone replacement yet. I still have far too many symptoms yet.
> Sharon


Refresh my memory. You taking which thyroxine replacement, how much and how long?


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> Refresh my memory. You taking which thyroxine replacement, how much and how long?


Andros,
I'm on 90mg NP Thyroid once per day since the beginning of September 2011.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Technically, myxedema is a word that describes the clinical features that are present in hypothyroidism, including the characteristic swelling of the face, and occasionally joints.

Myxedema coma can result in the case of severe, untreated hypothyroidism, but it is not one and the same as the clinical description of the disease. If you are being treated, this is very highly unlikely.

The doctors' plan for testing assumes you are on the right dose with little need for titration. That is perhaps a bit optimistic. You should be getting labs every 8 weeks or so until your numbers are fairly stable on a dose and you are feeling well (this could be several months). After that, labs every 6 months is quite reasonable.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

lainey said:


> Technically, myxedema is a word that describes the clinical features that are present in hypothyroidism, including the characteristic swelling of the face, and occasionally joints.
> 
> Myxedema coma can result in the case of severe, untreated hypothyroidism, but it is not one and the same as the clinical description of the disease. If you are being treated, this is very highly unlikely.
> 
> The doctors' plan for testing assumes you are on the right dose with little need for titration. That is perhaps a bit optimistic. You should be getting labs every 8 weeks or so until your numbers are fairly stable on a dose and you are feeling well (this could be several months). After that, labs every 6 months is quite reasonable.


Lainey,
Thank you for the explanation. Most of what I found spoke about the coma.
I do have the characteristics of Myxedema.

She is quite optimistic. I do have the symptoms you mentioned. She spoke about treating the symptoms and then said I only needed to come back every six months. As soon as I get the labs I'll post them.
Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## crissypoo74 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sharon, I totally get your frustration. I have been on synbthroid for the same thing at one milligram. I think you are on 90 micrograms and not milligrams. I have had the same facial swelling and joiunt swelling for a very long time. I just noticed today after three weeks of the meds that my face is going down. This has all been so gradual for me that I did not even notice, I thought I was just fat.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

crissypoo74 said:


> Sharon, I totally get your frustration. I have been on synbthroid for the same thing at one milligram. I think you are on 90 micrograms and not milligrams. I have had the same facial swelling and joiunt swelling for a very long time. I just noticed today after three weeks of the meds that my face is going down. This has all been so gradual for me that I did not even notice, I thought I was just fat.


Does MG stand for micrograms? If so, then I am wrong.

This is the pits for sure. My face has swollen so much I have grooves where the arms of my eyeglasses are. Same problem with the swelling and pain in the joints. I blamed it all on old age before I was diagnosed!
Sharon


----------

